# Long overdue gifts from Mimi's 6 month bday and Krystal (pic heavy)



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi is almost 8 months old already and I have yet to post pics of all her goodies that finally came in. I know you all saw the magnificent Katie Puff bed already, but here are all the things you didn't see including Krystal and Odie's beautiful sweater presents! Mimi typically hats clothes and won't pose for me but today she did exceptionally well, so proud of her! Hope you like all her gifts!

Lola's sweater from Krystal, so perfect!









Side view









Mimi's sweater, had a hard time getting it over her big apple head, lol









So gorgeous on her









Wooflink top, haha









Please put my hood down!









Pink polka dog hoodie 

















Paris erotica dress, I have been eying this dress for 3 years now and it finally went on sale, it's my absolute favorite!









Being a good model!

















She loves her Susan lanci cuddle cup in lynx and rosebud














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Can I please play w my fishy now?









Almost forgot about her new collars, coco Swarovski and Louis Dog Wish









And her itty bitty name tag to go with them!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

How sweet! How cute! I love all of their new things! You have such great taste!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww How Adorable!!! Lola and Mimi are so pretty!!! Mimi sure did get a lot of cute presents for her birthday!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww. Mimi and Lola look gorgeous in the sweaters from Krystal . 
and we really do have the same taste.... I almost bought that same wooflink hoodie for Latte. and after you told me you were getting the paris erotica hoodie I had to go look at it on funnyfur and they didn't have Lattes size  . hehe. its ok though. she has way too much already and i'm getting her some of the new Louisdog things.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> How sweet! How cute! I love all of their new things! You have such great taste!


Thanks love! You have great taste too bc u always buy my small stuff, haha!! I'm glad I finally got pics. I think mimi was good bc she was exhausted from the pool and couldn't fight me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww How Adorable!!! Lola and Mimi are so pretty!!! Mimi sure did get a lot of cute presents for her birthday!!!


Thanks!! She's so big now, I miss her teeny tiny puppy days! I think she likes her gifts too, mostly the cuddle cup!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Those little sweaters with the flowers are soooo cute. I love flowers! Also love the Wooflink polka dot hoodie on Mimi!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> aww. Mimi and Lola look gorgeous in the sweaters from Krystal .
> and we really do have the same taste.... I almost bought that same wooflink hoodie for Latte. and after you told me you were getting the paris erotica hoodie I had to go look at it on funnyfur and they didn't have Lattes size  . hehe. its ok though. she has way too much already and i'm getting her some of the new Louisdog things.


Krystal did a phenomenal job, didn't she? I was so shocked at the quality and presentation. I actually copied Lynda on that hoodie, lady has it! I think funnyfur only had xs and ss left (1 of each). I cannot wait to see your LD stuff! I'm sure I'm gonna end up copying you, lol!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks!! She's so big now, I miss her teeny tiny puppy days! I think she likes her gifts too, mostly the cuddle cup!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your Welcome  Yes she is. I remember seeing pics of Mimi when you just got her. She was so cute, small and fluffy. She still is so cute  Aww that's great she liked all her gifts. I can't wait to get our SL cuddle cup. I'm sure Lluvia will like it as much as Mimi. May i ask, Where did you get that itty bitty name tag? It's so small!!! I would love to get one that small.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Your Welcome  Yes she is. I remember seeing pics of Mimi when you just got her. She was so cute, small and fluffy. She still is so cute  Aww that's great she liked all her gifts. I can't wait to get our SL cuddle cup. I'm sure Lluvia will like it as much as Mimi. May i ask, Where did you get that itty bitty name tag? It's so small!!! I would love to get one that small.


Ooohhhh what cuddle cup did you pick? I originally ordered the lynx with shag pink inside but they sent me the rosebud on accident. It was so soft I decided to keep it. I bought the tag on etsy from divine stampers, it was $18 and u get to choose the color of the stone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Your Welcome  Yes she is. I remember seeing pics of Mimi when you just got her. She was so cute, small and fluffy. She still is so cute  Aww that's great she liked all her gifts. I can't wait to get our SL cuddle cup. I'm sure Lluvia will like it as much as Mimi. May i ask, Where did you get that itty bitty name tag? It's so small!!! I would love to get one that small.


I meant divine stampings!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been eyeing those cuddle cups. Are they worth the price? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ooohhhh what cuddle cup did you pick? I originally ordered the lynx with shag pink inside but they sent me the rosebud on accident. It was so soft I decided to keep it. I bought the tag on etsy from divine stampers, it was $18 and u get to choose the color of the stone.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Zorana1125 said:


> I meant divine stampings!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I ordered the Pink Lynx with Pink Shag. The rosebud looks so cute too. I was having a hard time deciding between those two.  Thank You! That's great! I would love to get a pink stone. I am so going to buy one for Lluvia. It's just a perfect size for a chi since all the ones they sell at the pet stores are too big and heavy.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> I've been eyeing those cuddle cups. Are they worth the price?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


All of my guys love their 1 snuggle sack! So much I was thinking of ordering some more. I think I will use it a lot in their car seat this winter too! Wish they weren't so pricey. But now that I won't need a carrier from DCS, I do have 2 shoupons to use up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> I ordered the Pink Lynx with Pink Shag. The rosebud looks so cute too. I was having a hard time deciding between those two.  Thank You! That's great! I would love to get a pink stone. I am so going to buy one for Lluvia. It's just a perfect size for a chi since all the ones they sell at the pet stores are too big and heavy.


You gotta post pics when it comes in! I have a SL pink shag blanket too and it's soooo soft. The etsy seller was great, she had my tag shipped in a couple days and not the wait time listed in her store description. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> All of my guys love their 1 snuggle sack! So much I was thinking of ordering some more. I think I will use it a lot in their car seat this winter too! Wish they weren't so pricey. But now that I won't need a carrier from DCS, I do have 2 shoupons to use up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hmm I might have to try one! Why do you not need a carrier from DCS anymore? Did you find another one that I missed?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> Hmm I might have to try one! Why do you not need a carrier from DCS anymore? Did you find another one that I missed?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I think you may have missed it! I bought another one.....a gucci dog carrier!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ohhh!!! I understand now! Have you gotten it yet? Is it fabulous? It looks fabulous. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> Ohhh!!! I understand now! Have you gotten it yet? Is it fabulous? It looks fabulous.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks! No, it is scheduled for delivery on Thursday which stinks bc I will be at work and I have to sign for it. I'm kinda nervous bc it doesn't have any pockets, but I do have 7 days to rerurn it if I don't love it. Did u see the new metro leopard tote I posted ina thread for elaine? It's super nice too!!!

This bag better be fabulous!!! Or I'm gonna cry, lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks! No, it is scheduled for delivery on Thursday which stinks bc I will be at work and I have to sign for it. I'm kinda nervous bc it doesn't have any pockets, but I do have 7 days to rerurn it if I don't love it. Did u see the new metro leopard tote I posted ina thread for elaine? It's super nice too!!!
> 
> This bag better be fabulous!!! Or I'm gonna cry, lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh that would be hard to use on a regular basis without pockets. I wouldn't know what to do without them! I hope it works out though! 

Oh yes. I really liked the leopard one you posted. What brand is that? Louis Dog?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> Oh that would be hard to use on a regular basis without pockets. I wouldn't know what to do without them! I hope it works out though!
> 
> Oh yes. I really liked the leopard one you posted. What brand is that? Louis Dog?
> 
> ...


I was hoping to attached a black leather wristlet I have for keys, phone, lip gloss. I don't think I will use it daily, more for special occasions and trips to chicago.
The leopard carrier was by petote, it's called the metro tote. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I was hoping to attached a black leather wristlet I have for keys, phone, lip gloss. I don't think I will use it daily, more for special occasions and trips to chicago.
> The leopard carrier was by petote, it's called the metro tote.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh I bet that would work great! I'm going to have to look that carrier up. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> Oh I bet that would work great! I'm going to have to look that carrier up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Let me know what you think!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> You gotta post pics when it comes in! I have a SL pink shag blanket too and it's soooo soft. The etsy seller was great, she had my tag shipped in a couple days and not the wait time listed in her store description.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OK I will post pics as soon as i get it along with all the other stuff I got  I have been wanting to get that blanket!!! It looks soo soft and cuddly. That's great, now i am sure to buy one from her.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I LOVE the picture with the hood on (the one with the big pom pom), how adorable!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Those little sweaters with the flowers are soooo cute. I love flowers! Also love the Wooflink polka dot hoodie on Mimi!


The wooflink top was so pretty on Lady, I had to get one too! Krystal's sweaters fit perfect and are soooo feminine. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> I LOVE the picture with the hood on (the one with the big pom pom), how adorable!!


Thanks! Thats made by Pink Polka dog, they used to make 2 collections a year but haven't made anything new in 3 seasons now so when I saw this one in her size I had to get it. I really hope they start making clothes again soon bc it's so cute and reasonably priced 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! They look great in their new stuff


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Eek! LOVE everything! Spoiled little girl, I love it!! Hibou & Thai are mega jealous!! xo


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> Eek! LOVE everything! Spoiled little girl, I love it!! Hibou & Thai are mega jealous!! xo


Thanks dear! Meemers said she will share w her beautiful cousins!! Xoxo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Let me know what you think!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh I love it! But it's a little pricey. I think my husband might kill me if I buy anymore dog stuff at the moment!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> Oh I love it! But it's a little pricey. I think my husband might kill me if I buy anymore dog stuff at the moment!


Ummmm ditto!!! 
I'm constantly hiding packages and then I pull the old "oh this? This is from a long time ago!"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Krystal did a phenomenal job, didn't she? I was so shocked at the quality and presentation. I actually copied Lynda on that hoodie, lady has it! I think funnyfur only had xs and ss left (1 of each). I cannot wait to see your LD stuff! I'm sure I'm gonna end up copying you, lol!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yes, Krystal is so talented !! my girls would have so many sweaters in all different colors if I could do that . 
I looked on funny fur again after I saw how cute Mimi looked in the PE hoodie and they only had xs left and I think the chest part would be a tiny bit too small on her  . 
but its ok... I really want that LD bunny hoodie in white for Latte and after I use these shoupons up that will be it for sure . ( I hope ).

I wanted to ask you... which SL blanket did you get and what size ? i'm thinking I want one. did you like the size you picked or do you think a bigger one would of been even better?? 
my girls wont go inside a cuddle cup but they love getting under a blanket and those SL ones look so nice


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> yes, Krystal is so talented !! my girls would have so many sweaters in all different colors if I could do that .
> I looked on funny fur again after I saw how cute Mimi looked in the PE hoodie and they only had xs left and I think the chest part would be a tiny bit too small on her  .
> but its ok... I really want that LD bunny hoodie in white for Latte and after I use these shoupons up that will be it for sure . ( I hope ).
> 
> ...


I dont believe for a second that ur done after your shoupons!! Lol. I bought my sl shag blanket from pucciandcatana.com, it's the 28x28. I also have a lynx carrier blanket for their carriers and a 40x40 bessie and barnie animal print one too. 
This is the carrier one









Shag









Bessie and barnie









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ummmm ditto!!!
> I'm constantly hiding packages and then I pull the old "oh this? This is from a long time ago!"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my husband is our financial person in our family. He's very good with money. They dogs actually have a monthly budget, but I've totally blown it since we got Ella. My argument was that she didn't have anything! And she needed cute things like her sister! Also, it's not her fault she had a lot of vet bills at first. Plus, he would see it come up on the credit card. There's no hiding it! haha


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, I Love them all !!!! ( your babies and the blankets ). awww. your babies are so cute . I really love that pink shag one but I was thinking bigger cause all 3 chis like to snuggle in a blanket with me too. 
I have my eye on this one but maybe DC can get it in for me ....

Faux Leopard Throw Blanket for Dogs


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I dont believe for a second that ur done after your shoupons!! Lol. I bought my sl shag blanket from pucciandcatana.com, it's the 28x28. I also have a lynx carrier blanket for their carriers and a 40x40 bessie and barnie animal print one too.
> This is the carrier one
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is your/their favorites?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> Which one is your/their favorites?


Ohhh so u can't hide any purchases from hubby!! Haha. I think I love the shag the most and I would say the chi's love the shag and the bessie and barnie. I feel like the B and B has lost some of its softness but that may just be my lack of laundry skills since the only laundry I do is theirs!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> omg, I Love them all !!!! ( your babies and the blankets ). awww. your babies are so cute . I really love that pink shag one but I was thinking bigger cause all 3 chis like to snuggle in a blanket with me too.
> I have my eye on this one but maybe DC can get it in for me ....
> 
> Faux Leopard Throw Blanket for Dogs


Thanks love, chis say thank u too! Oh that looks so nice, it's like my cuddle cup in a blanket form. Its super $$$$!! Holy moly! 
I have a few throws from tj maxx that are minky and crazy soft and like $20. Do u shop there ever?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I dont believe for a second that ur done after your shoupons!! Lol. I bought my sl shag blanket from pucciandcatana.com, it's the 28x28. I also have a lynx carrier blanket for their carriers and a 40x40 bessie and barnie animal print one too.
> This is the carrier one
> 
> 
> ...


 Aww they look so adorable all cuddled up in their blankets!!!  All the blankets look so cute but i especially love the shag one. It looks so soft! I have been wanting to buy that one for soo long. The picture of Mimi laying on it is so cute and makes me want to buy it even more lol.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks love, chis say thank u too! Oh that looks so nice, it's like my cuddle cup in a blanket form. Its super $$$$!! Holy moly!
> I have a few throws from tj maxx that are minky and crazy soft and like $20. Do u shop there ever?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yes... I do shop there. I found a really nice doggie sweater around Christmas time last year for Minnie . it was expensive even at TJMax but is Ralph Lauren and so nice ! 

if the blanket were half the price it wouldn't be that bad I don't think .... ( like with the shoupon from DC )
we'll see.... maybe it will be our Chrstmas present


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> omg, I Love them all !!!! ( your babies and the blankets ). awww. your babies are so cute . I really love that pink shag one but I was thinking bigger cause all 3 chis like to snuggle in a blanket with me too.
> I have my eye on this one but maybe DC can get it in for me ....
> 
> Faux Leopard Throw Blanket for Dogs


Hi Elaina, I think I have seen the one you like on the DC website.  Is it this one?Large Throw - Pink Lynx / Pink Curly Sue


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hi Elaina, I think I have seen the one you like on the DC website.  Is it this one?Large Throw - Pink Lynx / Pink Curly Sue
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks Kathy. I love that one too. I think its slightly different. one is Pink lynx and one is pink leopard. love them both though !!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> yes... I do shop there. I found a really nice doggie sweater around Christmas time last year for Minnie . it was expensive even at TJMax but is Ralph Lauren and so nice !
> 
> if the blanket were half the price it wouldn't be that bad I don't think .... ( like with the shoupon from DC )
> we'll see.... maybe it will be our Chrstmas present


Oh ya, with the shoupon it's not so bad! That is the crem de la crem of blankets for sure!
PS, carrier is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, eeeek!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh ya, with the shoupon it's not so bad! That is the crem de la crem of blankets for sure!
> PS, carrier is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, eeeek!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh, wow... I thought it was Thursday... thought I read that on a different post. i'm excited for you. I really cant wait. post pics as soon as you can


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Kathy. I love that one too. I think its slightly different. one is Pink lynx and one is pink leopard. love them both though !!


Your Welcome! Ok, Yes they are both lovely and they do look so alike. You should ask the lady if she can get it. I bet she can. I asked her if she had a new SL bed that i saw on another website and she said she could get it for me and quickly posted it on her website. Hopefully she can also get you that blanket.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Your Welcome! Ok, Yes they are both lovely and they do look so alike. You should ask the lady if she can get it. I bet she can. I asked her if she had a new SL bed that i saw on another website and she said she could get it for me and quickly posted it on her website. Hopefully she can also get you that blanket.


i'll have to look at the both better tomorrow when i'm not so tired. maybe I will pick the one you found , not sure . but I do really want one cause my 3 chis will love it and I will too


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> oh, wow... I thought it was Thursday... thought I read that on a different post. i'm excited for you. I really cant wait. post pics as soon as you can


It was Thursday and then I checked again today and now it says tomorrow! Which is perfect bc my mom will here to sign! Pics will be coming asap!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Best dressed pooches around. And pretty darn cute too!! Love it all! Love your taste! And I can't read much, or otherwise I'll be spending more money. Haha!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Best dressed pooches around. And pretty darn cute too!! Love it all! Love your taste! And I can't read much, or otherwise I'll be spending more money. Haha!


Awwww thanks T! That means a lot!! We ALL have great taste, great minds think alike!! 
My new carrier comes in tomorrow and I cannot wait to share it with you guys! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwww thanks T! That means a lot!! We ALL have great taste, great minds think alike!!
> My new carrier comes in tomorrow and I cannot wait to share it with you guys!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're very welcome, Angel! I look forward to seeing the new carrier. I might be adding to my wish list. Hehe xxxx

Still very thankful that you introduced us to the AM beds. My pups adore them! 

I have a bed being made soon. Choosing the outside fabric right now. I'll show you guys and post the sellers info. The beds are beautiful, handmade, and awesome prices!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> You're very welcome, Angel! I look forward to seeing the new carrier. I might be adding to my wish list. Hehe xxxx
> 
> Still very thankful that you introduced us to the AM beds. My pups adore them!
> 
> I have a bed being made soon. Choosing the outside fabric right now. I'll show you guys and post the sellers info. The beds are beautiful, handmade, and awesome prices!


Another new bed???? U need SA (shopaholics anonymous) for doggie beds!! Haha. But I wanna see it!! Please share!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'll have to look at the both better tomorrow when i'm not so tired. maybe I will pick the one you found , not sure . but I do really want one cause my 3 chis will love it and I will too


Hehe This bed would be great for you to cuddle with your chis  Let us know what you decide on


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> It was Thursday and then I checked again today and now it says tomorrow! Which is perfect bc my mom will here to sign! Pics will be coming asap!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can't wait to see pics of your new carrier Zorana!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Can't wait to see pics of your new carrier Zorana!


Thanks, I hope I love it!! Fingers crossed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks, I hope I love it!! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your Welcome! I am sure you and your chis will love it! It looks very pretty from the pictures you posted


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Another new bed???? U need SA (shopaholics anonymous) for doggie beds!! Haha. But I wanna see it!! Please share!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, I truly have a dog bed obsession. Haha!!!

She just runs out of Facebook. Take a look at these beds! The "Princess" bed is stunning!

I'm going with a black and white Damask, with the Pink shag interior. I can't wait to get it!!


Cathie Comer

This is the shag I'm going with for the inside.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Yes, I truly have a dog bed obsession. Haha!!!
> 
> She just runs out of Facebook. Take a look at these beds! The "Princess" bed is stunning!
> 
> ...


That shag is so pretty, I will have to check her out tomorrow, I am so so tired. I wanna see the finished product!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Look at this one! :love5:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Look at this one! :love5:


Wow! That is stunning! Mimi would ruin it in a day! She's nuts!! It almost looks like a decorative piece!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> That shag is so pretty, I will have to check her out tomorrow, I am so so tired. I wanna see the finished product!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Night night, hun! It'll be about 2 weeks before I get it. She has to order the Damask. I'll post pics when it comes.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Night night, hun! It'll be about 2 weeks before I get it. She has to order the Damask. I'll post pics when it comes.


Sounds great!! Good night!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Yes, I truly have a dog bed obsession. Haha!!!
> 
> She just runs out of Facebook. Take a look at these beds! The "Princess" bed is stunning!
> 
> ...


Hehe yes you do T  Omg those beds are so pretty. I especially loved the princess bed, it looks so lovely!! That's a very pretty shag color you chose. It will look so pretty! Post pics when you get it!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Wow! That is stunning! Mimi would ruin it in a day! She's nuts!! It almost looks like a decorative piece!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can have the outside done in fleece, or minky. Then either the shag or minky on the inside. Take a look at all her choices when you get a chance.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hehe yes you do T  Omg those beds are so pretty. I especially loved the princess bed, it looks so lovely!! That's a very pretty shag color you chose. It will look so pretty! Post pics when you get it!!


I go through spells with the bed buying. Haha! Hopefully this will be my last for awhile. 

Isn't the Princess stunning!

I love Pink. It goes so pretty with the Damask. I can't wait!!!

I'll post pics the day it arrives.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> I go through spells with the bed buying. Haha! Hopefully this will be my last for awhile.
> 
> Isn't the Princess stunning!
> 
> ...


lol All your beds are just lovely!! You have a great taste on beds! I don't think you will be able to resist especially with all these posts of cute things chi-people buy their pups. You will need block all doggie websites in order to resist buying more beds hehe. Yes, the Princess is just beautiful!!! I would of loved to buy the princess bed but I just bought a SL bed recently. Can't wait to see pics of the new bed!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> lol All your beds are just lovely!! You have a great taste on beds! I don't think you will be able to resist especially with all these posts of cute things chi-people buy their pups. You will need block all doggie websites in order to resist buying more beds hehe. Yes, the Princess is just beautiful!!! I would of loved to buy the princess bed but I just bought a SL bed recently. Can't wait to see pics of the new bed!!


Thank you so much! The Wees adore all of their soft cuddly beds. I'm constantly moving around through the house, so I keep out 4 or 5 beds in different areas of the house. I truly get my money's worth from them. I think secretly I wish I could sleep in them.  :lol:

We are all horrible influences on each other. Hehe

We need to see pictures of all your goodies.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much! The Wees adore all of their soft cuddly beds. I'm constantly moving around through the house, so I keep out 4 or 5 beds in different areas of the house. I truly get my money's worth from them. I think secretly I wish I could sleep in them.  :lol:
> 
> We are all horrible influences on each other. Hehe
> 
> We need to see pictures of all your goodies.


Your Welcome!  They do seem to love all their beds. In all of the pics the wees look very comfy cuddled up in their beds. That's great! That way the wees can be spying on you all the time lol. They do look so pretty and comfy! And it's a bonus that you get some at a discount price like the Katie puff bed. It's so hard to pass up a great offer! The pink katie puff bed is just too pretty and big enough for all your chis! I bet your wees enjoy that one a lot. hehe i would too with the way they look so soft and comfy. They must be even prettier in person. They should make some like those for people lol  hehe we sure are a bad influence. Like Zorana said, we need a shopaholic anonymous club lol. I took some pictures today of some of the wooflink. I still need to take pics of the things i received today. I will finish up the pics by tomorrow and post a thread of all of my goodies


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Everything is fabulous, that erotica dress looks so gorgeous on Mimi!!
Thanks for sharing, love.
How are you liking the Coco collar? 
oh and the sweaters are super cute, Krystal is so talented, I love the colors she chose. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Everything is fabulous, that erotica dress looks so gorgeous on Mimi!!
> Thanks for sharing, love.
> How are you liking the Coco collar?
> oh and the sweaters are super cute, Krystal is so talented, I love the colors she chose.
> ...


Thank you!! Krystal is sooo talented! I want her to make me more! But leo has the biggest head I've ever seen on a 5lb dog, not sure how that would work, lol. I haven't had her wear the coco in a while until yesterday and it is sooooo pretty! She has been wearing mostly the LD wish collar. That PE dress is my favorite too, I wish she could wear that everyday!! 
Around the collar just made a new collar for Mimi's sister Alice, it's a brand new design called the "Alice" that I think you would love. It's not up on the website but I will ask leslie to send me a pic, it's gorgeous!!!! Love ya!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw thank you for posting pics and I love all of Mimi's clothes!! The sweaters look great on them! 

I have a pattern for a dog sweater with a zipper on the neck that might work for Leo, but I'd have to practice a bit first. By the way, your new dog carrier is gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw thank you for posting pics and I love all of Mimi's clothes!! The sweaters look great on them!
> 
> I have a pattern for a dog sweater with a zipper on the neck that might work for Leo, but I'd have to practice a bit first. By the way, your new dog carrier is gorgeous!
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome to practice on Leo's sweater if you would like!! I zipper would be perfect for his big head. 

Let me know about Mimi's sweater too. I'm gonna try lola's on her for fit. 

The carrier came in! Did u see it???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> You are more than welcome to practice on Leo's sweater if you would like!! I zipper would be perfect for his big head.
> 
> Let me know about Mimi's sweater too. I'm gonna try lola's on her for fit.
> 
> ...


Just saw it. SO NICE!! Odie would like to be adopted by you so she can ride around in Gucci. When vacay is done, I'll let you know what measurements I need for Leo and I'll get started. The pattern looks complicated, so no promises it will even resemble a sweater! Haha. Sent you a PM about Mimi's. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Just saw it. SO NICE!! Odie would like to be adopted by you so she can ride around in Gucci. When vacay is done, I'll let you know what measurements I need for Leo and I'll get started. The pattern looks complicated, so no promises it will even resemble a sweater! Haha. Sent you a PM about Mimi's.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can send Odie (and yourself) over anytime! 
I'm sure it will look amazing, I don't doubt ya for a minute. I will go check my messages now! Thanks!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

The sweaters look amazing! I love the collar and tag too. What a beautiful girl she is!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

They look fabulous on her 
I bet she loves being pampered like that
The sweaters are just too cute! Definitely my favorites


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> The sweaters look amazing! I love the collar and tag too. What a beautiful girl she is!


Thanks love! I adore the sweaters so much!! Can u believe how big she is already??? Kisses to mylo and willow pillow! Mwa!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

guccigrande said:


> They look fabulous on her
> I bet she loves being pampered like that
> The sweaters are just too cute! Definitely my favorites


Thank u so much! I hope she doesn't mind it bc I love pampering her! I get more joy from buying the furkids things than myself. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya and Domo's birthday is coming up and I am going to order them one of those cuddle ups from Susan Lanci. Looks so comfy!!


----------

